# Safe T Sorb



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm going to be setting up a new soil-based tank. In the past I've used well mineralized top soil covered with 2mm-3mm inert gravel. I've had good success.

This time I'm thinking of replacing the gravel with Safe T Sorb. 

How well would this work, long term?

Would it have any effect, good or bad, in the early days of a tank?

Would Safe T Sorb have any effect on the transfer of nutrients to the soil layer?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Most of my tanks are set up with an STS cap over mineralized soil and it is my favorite material for this. It holds up well over time, and has high CEC which helps to keep any excess nutrients in the substrate in a new tank.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you, Michael!

I'm thinking that STS might be used without the mineralized soil. If the STS was loaded with nutrients or even soaked in a container with enriched soil, that would feed the plants until the fish poop began working.

Maybe I'll try that. What do you think?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I tried loading the STS with nutrients, but as soon as I put it in the water (by itself), the nutrients diffused out into the water. The concentration gradient between the "loaded STS" and the water was too steep. 

I would use plain STS as a cap for mineralized soil as Michael does.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Coiuld it be that only a very small amount of nutrient needs to be added to the STS? Well mineralized soil can't have very much.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

aquabillpers said:


> Thank you, Michael!
> 
> I'm thinking that STS might be used without the mineralized soil. If the STS was loaded with nutrients or even soaked in a container with enriched soil, that would feed the plants until the fish poop began working.
> 
> Maybe I'll try that. What do you think?


I believe Seattle Aquarist does this. If he doesn't reply, you might send him a private message.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

aquabillpers said:


> Could it be that only a very small amount of nutrient needs to be added to the STS? Well mineralized soil can't have very much.


Yes, but you're missing a major point. STS won't release CO2, because it contains absolutely no organic matter, the bacterial decomposition of which provides CO2. CO2 is a major nutrient, trumping all others. STS loaded with NPK and micronutrients does not provide CO2.

Keep it simple. I would combine an organic soil, mineralized or not--your choice-- with a cover of regular (straight out of the bag) STS.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks!

But if the soil is extremely well mineralized, like several months in a bucket of water with occasional stirring and water changes, is nuch orgamic matter left to create CO2? (I'd guess little if any, but I really don't know). 

I'm doing this as an experiment. If the plantas do grow well, that will tell us something. But I have another reason. New soil-based tanks require heavy planting to handle the initial surge of nutrients.
I don't have many spare plants, and the cost of purchased plants seems high.

Bill


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry, but keeping soil submerged in a bucket for months is not mineralization. The correct method does not keep the soil submerged for more than 24 hours at a time. And each period of submersion is followed by an extended period in which the moist soil is kept in an oxygen rich environment.

The point of mineralization is to kick start the aerobic decay process for the organic content of the soil. Fresh or slightly decomposed organic matter is converted into a more stable form which does not release excess nutrients too quickly but does slowly release nutrients and CO2. Mineralization also removes unwanted fertilizers from artificial potting mixes.

Submerging soil for an extended period in a bucket deprives it of oxygen and causes anaerobic decomposition of the organic matter. This can produce toxic substances such as hydrogen sulfide.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

No need to apologize. There are several ways to reduce the nutriens in soil before using it in an aquarium, and it's even possible to produce good results by using enriched potting soil.

Last fall I bought some cheap topsoil and set out to mineralize it. I soakedn and stirred and changed I water off andon for about a month. At the end of that time, the soil had lost 2/3 of its volume! 

I used some of it to set up some plant trays. The plants grew and reproduced, but slowly. That might have been due to environmental factors; even hornwort doesn't do well in that tank. 

Bill


----------

